# Toes



## myhppyndng5221 (Apr 4, 2015)

Our one rooster is missing his nails on both feet. Anyone know cause or if it's a problem? Just noticed it today. Doesn't seam to be impacting his walking or anything. I know you can trim their Spurs but did not know about toe nails missing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It actually happens quite a bit, it seems to exist quite a bit in highly bred birds. I know I would have Silkies with missing nails on a pretty regular basis. 

But if he breeds a hen with all of her nails the peeps have a higher chance of having all their nails.


----------



## myhppyndng5221 (Apr 4, 2015)

He is actually one that we had hatch out and one of the parents was a bantam, he doesn't have the feathered feet but you can still see the bantam in him. Will try to post a picture of him later. But as long as he will be ok I will not worry


----------

